
Ask HN: Thoughts about company I work for in times of Covid-19 - jcgr
TLDR: 
I work at a dev shop as a PM and found out a family member of mine (I live with him) has turned positive for Covid-19..<p>We have few amount of helping hands and although I&#x27;m working remotely and they are aware of the situation I&#x27;m getting the same amount of assignments (or even more..)<p>Is it just my paranoia or is the company a little bit toxic in these type of situations?<p>Been thinking about leaving the company for a few months
======
wikibob
DO NOT QUIT.

The world economy is in a severe recession, about to be a depression.

